

The case for drinking whole milk - pmcpinto
http://qz.com/405498/the-case-for-drinking-whole-milk

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9559721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9559721)

